
Brazil - All this and oil too - rglullis
http://www.economist.com/world/la/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10134215
======
aflag
And, after all that fuss last year, I still pay R$2,50 for one liter of gas.
So much for the idea that a state-controlled oil company would actually help
the people.

~~~
Novash
And I take a bus. Don't forget that this is an American forum so they don't
have to know how much is R$2,50 in dollar. It is US$1.42 as per time of
writing. Americans don't buy per litter, but per gallon, which is 3.5l. So we
are buying gas at US$4.97 a gallon. How much is it in USA nowadays again?

By the way, I'd like to point out that everything said there was a lie and
there is no oil here at all. All oil is there at Iraq, no oil here, nothing to
see here. Just forget us. We don't have any oil here, no. ;)

~~~
aflag
If I'd take the bus I'd end up spending almost the same amount of money gas-
wise (not counting taxes and maintaining). The bus costs R$2,10 to university
and my car uses about one liter to go from my home to college (it's around
13km).

Converting Reais to Dollars doesn't usually give people a good idea of what
the cost really is. Maybe $4,97 a gallon is a reasonable price for an
american. It's rather expensive for a brazillian, though. That kind of problem
is the reason they do that "big mac scale" and things like that.

The main point of my post was that gas is expensive here, even though the oil
extraction is done by the government and even though we have quite some oil
here. If you understand how much R$2,50 is worthed, great. Otherwise, you can
still understand what I'm saying. Moreover, I think the most interesting
discussion would have arised among people who understand how much R$2,50 is
worthed, because they probably understand more about Brazil.

Now, about the units I've used, they are much more widely used than gallons
and miles. I think there's people from all around the globe accessing here, so
I think that, by using them, I'm being the most helpful. Also, they are more
natural for me.

